# Winter tire questions



## steve40 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm looking into picking up a set of winter tires for our 2013 Cruze RS. I was curious on the minimum tire diameter that clears the disc brakes? Also do you need to run the tire pressure sensors? It's a Canadian car if that makes any difference


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't think you can go below 17" wheel. TPMS if not used will fire up a annoying reminder your tire is flat. I bought the Pirelli snow tire for my winter work car, it is an amazing tire!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

16" wheels are the smallest that come on Cruzes.

I can't recall if the 15" steel wheels from the Sonic or new Cruze fit or not. Hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

16" and 17" wheel has 5X 105 wheel lug spacing. 18" has 5 X 115 lugs.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

its a syn said:


> 16" and 17" wheel has 5X 105 wheel lug spacing. 18" has 5 X 115 lugs.


Nope. 18 is also 5x105

17" diesel is 5x115.


----------



## steve40 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ok thanks. Does it just flash on the dash?


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

When you don't have TPMS sensors, you get a "Check Tire Pressure Monitor System" error in the DIC when starting the car. Press reset on the turn signal stalk to clear it. Then the amber TPMS light in the speedometer stays on.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

15" wheels from the Chevy Sonic, steel or alloy, do fit on the Cruze. However, with how soft winter tires are in the first place, I wouldn't personally want that big of a sidewall tire on a Cruze.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

also, from what I have read, the narrower the tire, the better when it comes to snow tires.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

neile300c said:


> also, from what I have read, the narrower the tire, the better when it comes to snow tires.


When it comes to navigating deep snow, yes, but when it comes to ice and packed snow, you want the additional tread. Make your tire purchase based on the conditions your vehicle will encounter most often. Where I am, it's always ice and packed snow. We don't get deep snow, so I don't buy deep snow tires (Firestone Winterforce, for example), and I buy them at the OEM tread width.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The stock tire size (215/55R17, not sure if that's the same size for gasser '17s) on the stock diesel wheels, wrapped in Xi3s work out very well. Good mix of sidewall, width, without too much flex, or being too wide. Those tires handle wet/dry better than the stock Fuel Maxes, and are fantastic in snow.


----------

